# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cilën organizatë rinore preferoni?

## GJENERALI

Cilen nga organizatat rinore te renditura me lart preferoni?
Per te pare me shume informacion rreth tyre keni websitet me poshte:

Aleanca Rinore Shqiptare - www.albanianyouth.com
Keshilli Rinor Shqiptar - (s`ka)
Levizja MJAFT! - www.mjaft.org
Qeveria Studentore Shqiptare - www.qssh.org
Parlamenti Rinor - www.ypalbania.org

----------


## miko

Kam pershtypjen se organiza me e madhe joqeveritare dhe krejtesisht e pavarur (nga aspekti politik)eshte per momentin,Mjat-i.Gjithashtu eshte e vetmja organizate qe per momentin perfaqson e mban gjalle shoqerine civile ne Shqiperi.Nga ana ime meritojne respektin dhe kontributin tim maksimal.

----------


## TiLoNcE

un si kom ngju nai her kto
ka emri m'pelqen parlamenti Rinor

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Me shume me pelqen organizata rinore MJAFT sepse e ngre gjithmone zerin e para per problemet e shumta dhe i thote te gjitha pa ndrojtje!

----------


## romeoOOO

E pse jan kaq shume=?


Apo koka me vete ne!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## GJENERALI

veshtire me gjet 2 shqiptare me nje mendje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Silk

majft eshte aktive, edhe konceptimi i projekteve me pelqen

----------

